# 2 Buckets, 1 Feeder Tube



## Grizzly_OKief (Mar 14, 2017)

What up grow community! I'm looking for some help brainstorming a solution to using 2 buckets (1 nutes, 1 silica/calmag) with a single 1/2 inch feeder tube.

Currently I have a pump taking my nute mix out of a 10 gallon bucket and filling my 1/2 inch feeder tube that is running the top lip of the flood tray with twelve 1/4 inch drip lines ported off of that.

How would I go about adding a 2nd water source to the same tray without: running a 2nd feeder tube around the lip, moving the tube from pump to pump, or using manual stoppers that I switch back and forth daily to supply the alternating feedings. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Budlight (Mar 14, 2017)

You could run two lines to a T with one way check valve's in each line then have two different pumps set on timers I know you can get the one way check valve for airlines for fishtanks I don't know if they would work with liquid you would have to do some research on that


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2017)

What kind of pump are you using?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2017)

very limited hydro experience here---would like to learn something---please post up some photos


----------

